# Noob To OCing, Could Use Some Help



## tambor198 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm posting my problem here and hoping someone can get me straightened out. Just upgraded my computer to a Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6 mainboard, an Intel e8400 processor, and 4 gigs (2x2048) of G.Skill DDR3 1600-HZ memory. I also added a Silverstone Strider 850w PSU. My problem is that I cannot get the G.Skill memory to run at DDR3 memory speeds. My processor is currently set at 3.00 GHz (333x9) while the memory is running at 1066 mhz with 1.5v. I've been trying to run a small OC of 3.2 GHz (8x400) and the memory set at 1600 mhz. Every time I change the FSB to 400 and boot into windows within a few moments I get a BSOD. I've tried using that Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) set to Profile1 and both System Memory Multiplier (SPD) and Dram Timing Selectable (SPD) set to auto and booted back into windows. This lasted the longest sofar, almost 10 minutes before the BSOD came. What am I missing? Below is a listing of the settings I'm currently running in the MIT. One more question, what voltage should my processor be set at an OC of 3.2 GHz.


MB Intelligent Tweaker (MIT)

Robust Graphics Booster……Auto
CPU Ratio Clock…..9x
Fine CPU Ratio Clock…..+0.0
CPU Frequency…..3.00GHz (333x9)
CPU Host Control…..Enabled
CPU Host Frequency…..333
PCI Express Frequency…..Auto
CIA2…..Disabled
Performance Enhance…..Standard
Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP)…..Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)…..Auto
Memory Frequency…..1066, 1066
Dram Timing Selectable (SPD)…..Auto
Cas Latency…..8, Auto
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay…..8, Auto
Dram RAS# Precharge…..8, Auto
Precharge Delay (tRAS)…..20, Auto
Advanced Timing Control (SPD)
Act to Act Delay (tRRD)…..4, Auto
Rank Write to Read Delay…..4, Auto
Write To Read Control…..8, Auto
Refresh to Act Delay…..60, 60
Read to Precharge Delay…..4, Auto
Static tRead Delay…..8, Auto
Static tRead Phase Adjust…..0, Auto
Command Rate…..1, Auto
Clock Driving & Skew Control
CPU/PCIex Clock Driving Control…..800mV
CPU Clock Skew Control…..Normal
(G) MCH Clock Skew Control…..Normal
System Voltage Not Optimized…...Flashing in Red
System Voltage Control…..Manual
DDR3 Overvoltage Control…..Normal
PCI-e Overvoltage Control…..Normal
FSB Overvoltage Control…..Normal
(G) MCH Overvoltage Control…..Normal
Loadline Calibration…..Auto
CPU Voltage Control…..1.22500v
Normal CPU Voltage…..1.22500v


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

tambor198 said:


> ...while the memory is running at 1066 mhz with 1.5v....


Check how much voltage the memory actually needs to run. I doubt it's only 1.5V, it should be more in the 1.8~2V range I think.


----------



## tambor198 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, Underclocker. I'll try upping the voltage and see what happens. :grin:


----------



## Major Sinan (Apr 22, 2008)

That type of performance ram should run atleast at 1.8v if not 2.2v. Be careful to try out all the settings so is not to damage the modules.


----------

